# Etane's Office 2gallon Aquatop Cube



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll be the first to say either go with a betta solo, no guppy or shrimp, or just go with shrimp. 

KISS keep it simple, stupid. 

No need to complicate things for yourself. Those three species don't really get along at all. 

Betas will chase guppies, guppies and betas will eat shrimp/shrimplets. 

Not a happy home for any of them. 

But the good news is this tank looks fantastic.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I'll be the first to say either go with a betta solo,
> Betas will chase guppies, guppies and betas will eat shrimp/shrimplets.


Got them in a vase at home now. They get along fine. Every betta/guppy has different temperament. I tried out three bettas to find the one that best mesh with the shrimps and guppy. The betta I have no doesn't chase. I don't care if the shrimplets get eaten. I am not a breeder. 



MABJ said:


> But the good news is this tank looks fantastic.


Thanks!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

etane said:


> Got them in a vase at home now. They get along fine. Every betta/guppy has different temperament. I tried out three bettas to find the one that best mesh with the shrimps and guppy. The betta I have no doesn't chase. I don't care if the shrimplets get eaten. I am not a breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


They all do, but every betta I've had seems fine to start then eventually eats if he ever gets hungry/if the shrimp catch his eye while swimming. 

Anyways, why one guppy instead of just the betta? I could understand the betta&shrimp, or at least giving it a try, but one guppy just seems random.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder if my work would allow something like this...


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

MABJ said:


> They all do, but every betta I've had seems fine to start then eventually eats if he ever gets hungry/if the shrimp catch his eye while swimming.
> 
> Anyways, why one guppy instead of just the betta? I could understand the betta&shrimp, or at least giving it a try, but one guppy just seems random.


Well, in my vase, the shrimps are the predators. They recently ate the guppy.

Why just one guppy? I had two and gave one to a friend.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

etane said:


> Well, in my vase, the shrimps are the predators. They recently ate the guppy.
> 
> Why just one guppy? I had two and gave one to a friend.


I see. Just an FYI, the shrimp only eat something dead or dying, unless it is a snail. Some shrimp have a taste for snails.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Week # i forgot how long it's been since i started this tank.

the HC is spreading nicely. I cut the ammania b. up quite a few times to create a small bush quantity. just trimmed the HM.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Added a betta and a couple of rasboras.

http://vimeo.com/103276846


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Another video:

http://vimeo.com/105372887


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Another vid.

Added a couple of microdevario kubotai, an amano, and 3 pygmy corys.

Bad news, added new fauna because my betta jumped.

Other news, some of the hm has uprooted.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm sure a 2 gallon tank can support so many fish. Well planned and researched.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

2 gals is a bit small for pygmy cories, simply because of swimming space. How active are they?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Those poor fish seem pretty stressed in there.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe an arrowana to replace the betta?


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> 2 gals is a bit small for pygmy cories, simply because of swimming space. How active are they?


They are a bit more active compared to when they were in my 60p. Before they sorta just sit around all day. Now they float in middle of the tank a bit more often than before. I thought the tank might be small at first but don't think so anymore.

Bump: They look like they are having fun in there. Either you or I are projecting haha. Probably is me...



beedee said:


> Those poor fish seem pretty stressed in there.


Bump:


jeepguy said:


> Maybe an arrowana to replace the betta?


For a quick snack?


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/108295058

Latest.

Trimmed the plants some more. Removed most of the HC.

Took out 3 of the emerald rasboras.

Put in 1 oto affinis. Glass is now clean.


----------

